# Peanutbutter & Jelly BBQ Sauce



## ctxguidecom (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, I know this is a weird request, but I would like to know if anybody out there has ever made a BBQ sauce out of peanutbutter & jelly.

If not and you end up making a tasty recipe using PB&J, let me know.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never seen or tried any that had peanut butter and jelly both in BBQ sauce.

Now I have used grape jelly in BBQ sauce before, which is quite common for making meatballs, little smokies, and wings. I havent heard of it used for anything else though.

You could use something like this for meatballs

BBQ SAUCE with GRAPE JELLY

1 (16 ounce) bottle of bullseye barbecue sauce 
1 (16 ounce) jar grape jelly (you will only use about 1/2 the jar) 

In a saucepan, heat the Bottle of Kraft BBQ Sauce, add about 1/3 to 1/2 of the Grape Jelly and stir until it is completely dissolved. You can add more jelly to get a sweeter and thicker sauce. 

You can use this in a crockpot for metaballs, lil smokies, etc...


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

That looks like a good start. Just start adding about 2 ounces of PB at a time until you get the taste you want (and maybe some garlic powder to help enhance the PB taste).

On a side note - when I was a teenager we were visiting my sister in San Francisco (1977). We went to eat at a nice place called the Cliff House - their specialty was omelets. Everybody at the table groaned when I ordered one - Peanut Butter and Jelly omelet. Surprisingly, it was not bad. :thumbup1:


----------

